# Audio 2.1 5.1 6.1 x.x



## Black Tiger1954 (Oct 22, 2010)

No sé si el tema ya estará en el foro ya que hace poco que "pululo" por acá.
He visto en distintas páginas y foros los temas referidos a audio 2.1, 6.1, etc.
Esto es solo una reflexión en voz alta:
1) A lo que se refieren todos estos sistemas es a un audio con x canales y n canales (esto probablemente sea discutible) y el detalle de estos es el siguiente en el caso de 5.1:  tiene un canal frontal derecho, uno izquierdo, uno posterior derecho, uno izquierdo, uno frontal central y uno central. El 6.1 solo agrega un canal posterior central.
2) El amplificador en sí mismo no sabe si está amplificando el canal posterior, inferior, de arriba o de abajo, solo amplifica la señal que tiene a su entrada. Por ende, un amplificador para el sistema 6.1 son solo 7 amplificadores.
3) El único amplificador que podría ser diferenciado es el del "Surround" ya que está destinado a sonidos de muy baja frecuencia.
4) Todo esto no debería ser necesario para oír música, ya que la audición normal sea de una orquesta sinfónica o de rock pesado viene exclusivamente de frente al auditor (no está el violín o el bajo atrás del espectador).
5) Si alguien cree que va a oír mejor música porque tiene un sistema 6.1 o 128000.167 está en un error.
6) Todos estos sistemas están basados en la idea de situar al espectador en una sensación en la cual puedan percibir si el sonido viene de x dirección (atrás, a la derecha, etc.) lo cual sí genera una sensación de presencia ante diversas circunstancias (alguien está en el medio de una pelea).
7) Nada de lo dicho anteriormente tiene relación con la calidad. Puede ser un sonido 6.1 pésimo y un monoaural excelente o viceversa.
8) Si el sistema 6.1 ,o cualquiera de ellos, no está montado de a cuerdo con las especificaciones, no se obtiene el efecto deseado (ángulos, distancias, etc.)
9) Ya tomé bastante W y entro en off-line.


----------



## Dano (Oct 22, 2010)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> No sé si el tema ya estará en el foro ya que hace poco que "pululo" por acá.
> He visto en distintas páginas y foros los temas referidos a audio 2.1, 6.1, etc.
> Esto es solo una reflexión en voz alta:
> 1) A lo que se refieren todos estos sistemas es a un audio con x canales y n canales (esto probablemente sea discutible) y el detalle de estos es el siguiente en el caso de 5.1:  tiene un canal frontal derecho, uno izquierdo, uno posterior derecho, uno izquierdo, uno frontal central y uno central. El 6.1 solo agrega un canal posterior central.
> ...




1 OK.
2 Ok.
3 Subwoofer no Surround.
4 Depende de la masterización.
5 Cuestión de gustos no se opina.
6 Ok.
7 Ok.
8 Ok.
9 Ok.


----------



## ehbressan (Oct 22, 2010)

En mi humilde opinión, desde 2.1 hasta n.n, es para escuchar películas.
Estéreo, es para escuchar música.
(No nombro al cuadrafónico, ya que está en desuso hace rato).
Sds.


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 22, 2010)

ehbressan dijo:


> En mi humilde opinión, desde 2.1 hasta n.n, es para escuchar películas.
> Estéreo, es para escuchar música.
> (No nombro al cuadrafónico, ya que está en desuso hace rato).
> Sds.



JEje, y que me dicen del los DVD Audio 5.1? 

Está claro que un Home Cinema para música común y corriente no va. Hay sus excepciones pero, ¿Están justificadas?...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 23, 2010)

Yo creo que no deja de ser una cuestión de marketing y gilada. Tener un montón de parlantes (y amplificadores) con señales procesadas por un DSP te "puede dar la sensación espacial" que el mermo que hizo la grabación perdió por no saber como corno poner y mezclar los canales. Como eso es moneda corriente en los tiempos actuales, y como los amplis (por ejemplo, con TDA20X0) son de muy alta calidad y muy bajo precio, casi que conviene más procesar el sonido y distribuirlo sobre un montón de parlantes y amplis, a tratar de lograr un grabación de alta calidad con el adecuado posicionamiento de los instrumentos, y que suene perfectamente bien en estéreo o 2.1. Si a esta conveniencia, le sumás que las placas de sonido ya vienen con drivers con rutinas de procesamiento para simular desde el sonido en un barril hasta en una catedral, te resulta que - para la gran mayoría de los clientes - tenés un entorno que el tío puede configurar a su antojo y reproducir acusticamente "bien" a un precio muy bajo.
Por supuesto: HiFi? NADA!...suena como cualquier verdura...pero si es lo que les gusta....

PD: Escuchen esta grabación de "Tears in Heaven" de Eric Clapton en el Unplugged de MTV (yo tengo el original pero este MP3 está muy bien ripeado):
http://www.goear.com/listen/23ac76c/tears-in-heaven-eric-clapton
Para escucharlo cierren los ojos (después hablamos el por que de hacerlo así) y separen los parlantes de la compu mas de medio metro entre sí y solo escuchen en estéreo.
Luego me dicen del ingeniero que grabó ese tema (un maestro).


----------



## Dano (Oct 23, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> JEje, y que me dicen del los DVD Audio 5.1?
> 
> Está claro que un Home Cinema para música común y corriente no va. Hay sus excepciones pero, ¿Están justificadas?...



Depende quien sea e consumidor del 5.1 lo  verá como correcto o incorrecto el gasto. Yo si tuviera el dinero lo compraría, por el simple hecho de que me gusta el audio, otros talvez se comprarían un auto o una moto... 

Un buen sistema stereo (con los altavoces colocados como se debe, etc) y una masterización correcta puede generar la sensación de que el sonido proviene de un punto en específico. Este efecto se sumamente fortalezido usando auriculares.
Este recurso se utilizó en el tema Tears in Heaven que presento Eduardo, si se escucha con presición la guitarra principal y la voz tienen un paneo básico y mínimo hacia la derecha, la guitarra secundaría esta situada a la izquierda pero no simplemente paneada sino que fue ecualizada para dar la sensación de que está por encima del oido, para que el sonido no quede sonado de forma rara se le agrega un reverb brilloso muy difuso que le da mas espacio al sonido.


Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 23, 2010)

Dano dijo:


> Este recurso se utilizó en el tema Tears in Heaven que presento Eduardo, si se escucha con presición la guitarra principal y la voz tienen un paneo básico y mínimo hacia la derecha, la guitarra secundaría esta situada a la izquierda pero no simplemente paneada sino que fue ecualizada para dar la sensación de que está por encima del oido, para que el sonido no quede sonado de forma rara se le agrega un reverb brilloso muy difuso que le da mas espacio al sonido.


Y no solo de un punto específico .
Con los parlantes de la compu no se puede pedir mucho (gracias a Dios todavía suenan ), pero con el equipito de audio que tengo la imagen de profundidad es impresionante. Lo puse a escuchar a mi hijo...y describía la ubicación de los instrumentos y la distancia a la que estaban como si estuviera parado frente al escenario...
Esa grabación tiene una ecualización impecable!
Pero, tal como decís, hay que posicionar bien a los parlantes y al punto de escucha.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Oct 23, 2010)

Me puse a oír el tema de Eric, pero me sonaba feo........ busqué el mismo tema en .flac y la diferencia es gigante. Este justamente es un buen ejemplo de lo que hace una compresión a 128 Kb....... puajjjjjjjj.
Estuve mirando en un osciloscopio virtual y los recortes que hace no tienen nombre.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Oct 23, 2010)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Estuve mirando en un osciloscopio virtual y los recortes que hace no tienen nombre.


No se a que tipo de "recorte" te refieres. Yo también tengo el track en .FLAC y en .WAV

Por si acaso.


----------



## ehbressan (Oct 23, 2010)

Y ya que estamos hablando de escuchar música, y en estereo, si no la escucharon (y les digo una, por no decir la mayoría de este grupo), consigan el CD audio (no mp3, aunque igual se arrima) de Rapsodia Bohemia de Queen (LP Una noche en la ópera, anteúltimo tema) y escuchen en estereo con auriculares el intermedio operistico, y después me dicen para que quieren mas de dos canales (los coros fueron grabados hasta 180 veces para lograr el efecto)
Sds.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Oct 23, 2010)

Me refiero a los recortes que hace el mp3 a 128 KHz.
El de la izquierda es el mp3 y el de la derecha el flac.


----------



## Dano (Oct 23, 2010)

Compresión se llama.

Ernesto creo que el disco Rapsodia lo tengo por aca espero no haberlo tirado (hace un tiempo tuve que tirar un lote de discos porque me doblaban los estantes  , tenía que elegir entre los CDs y los longplay jaja) si lo encuentro lo escucho. 

Saludos


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Oct 23, 2010)

Se lo que es compresión. En teoría el compresor "comprime" la información al grabarla y luego la restaura cuando reproduce a sus valores originales. En la imagen, se ve claramente como la información esta recortada, falta muchísima. Además es perfectamente audible la diferencia.


----------



## Dano (Oct 23, 2010)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Se lo que es compresión. En teoría el compresor "comprime" la información al grabarla y luego la restaura cuando reproduce a sus valores originales. En la imagen, se ve claramente como la información esta recortada, falta muchísima. Además es perfectamente audible la diferencia.



No es recortada sino comprimida, te explico en pocas palabras, cuando uno comprime un archivo de audio de WAV a MP3 (por ejemplo) la reducción de tamaño no se hace por arte de magía sino que lo logra borrando cosas por decirlo, esto no es agradable para el oido humano pero existen técnicas que tienen (entre todo) una buena relación de calidad de audio vs tamaño del archivo.

Una de estas técnicas se aprovecha del efecto de enmascaramiento, que dice que cuando percibimos dos frecuencias que se superponen solo escuchamos la de mayor amplitud viendose la menor "eliminada". El algoritmo de compresión aprovecha esto y simplemente no usa bits en las frecuencias proximas a la "banda crítica", logrando administrar mejor los bits y causando desastres al sonido. 

Saludos

PD: Si me equivoqué en algo no me p**een mucho.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Oct 24, 2010)

Dano dijo:


> PD: Si me equivoqué en algo no me p**een mucho.


 Por supuesto que no.
Estoy de a cuerdo con la teoría y creo que en realidad es un problema semántico (recorte/compresión) en este caso. Sea como sea, además, el mp3 además de eliminar determinadas partes del sonido (a eso me refiero con recorte ya que es perfectamente audible pero si preferís llamarlo compresión no hay problema) es predictivo, o sea, supone que en tal momento habrá tal cosa.


Dano dijo:


> logrando administrar mejor los bits y causando desastres al sonido.


Con lo cual me quedo mucho más tranquilo, creí que era solo mi viejo oído que estaba funcionando para el ortis.
PD: me encantaría que alguien más baje y compare solo auditivamente el tema Tears mp3 a 128K y el flac para ver si aprecian la diferencia.


----------



## ehbressan (Oct 27, 2010)

Dano dijo:


> Compresión se llama.
> 
> Ernesto creo que el disco Rapsodia lo tengo por aca espero no haberlo tirado (hace un tiempo tuve que tirar un lote de discos porque me doblaban los estantes  , tenía que elegir entre los CDs y los longplay jaja) si lo encuentro lo escucho.
> 
> Saludos



Hola Dano, lo pudistes escuchar ?
Que pena tener que tirar discos....
Bueno, cuando puedas, contanos como te fue con la escucha.
Sds.


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 27, 2010)

Yo tengo un disco de los Red Hot, Californication, y en los pasajes más altos Distorsiona... lo que no me explico es que como a los masters se les pasó la mano y no tienen en cuenta los pasajes más altos... Siendo esta distorsión del medio que se está reproduciendo ¿También afecta a los altavoces aunque el amplificador aún no satura a la salida?


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Oct 27, 2010)

Creo que no.

Bueno, mi creencia se basa en que en el análisis no existe recorte.


----------



## Dano (Oct 27, 2010)

ehbressan dijo:


> Hola Dano, lo pudistes escuchar ?
> Que pena tener que tirar discos....
> Bueno, cuando puedas, contanos como te fue con la escucha.
> Sds.



Nop, no lo encontré, pero encontre uno de Pink Floyd que estaba buscando 
jajja.


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 28, 2010)

Es cierto, solo que eso me intriga mucho ya que es notable esos picos en varias canciones, también lo he escuchado en el disco de ColdPlay "X&Y". Lo que no puedo digerir es que a los masters se les pase ese "detalle".


----------



## ehbressan (Oct 28, 2010)

Dano dijo:


> Nop, no lo encontré, pero encontre uno de Pink Floyd que estaba buscando
> jajja.



Si claro, creo que es una de las leyes de Murphy, y si no lo es, debería....
Sds.


----------

